# "Research" of Old Yang



## bigfootsquatch (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.taiji-qigong.co.uk/Free_...ticles/Articles/tai_chi_research_in_china.htm

I know it's kinda pointless to debate about who is doing Yang Tai Chi right, but I always find Erle's articles interesting/humorous.


----------



## oxy (Sep 25, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> http://www.taiji-qigong.co.uk/Free_...ticles/Articles/tai_chi_research_in_china.htm
> 
> I know it's kinda pointless to debate about who is doing Yang Tai Chi right, but I always find Erle's articles interesting/humorous.



I remember a short scene in a Seinfeld episode.

Elaine's sitting in her car. She smells something strange. I think it was a pen or a sandwich or something. Her mental thoughts as she sniffs the offending object were: "What's that smell?" She pushes the smelling thing away. Then she sniffs it again. Then she thinks: "Then why do I keep on smelling it?"

Quite silly, don't you think?


----------



## East Winds (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes, many of Erle's articles make ME smile too. 

Anyone who considers that Yang Cheng-fu "removed" Fa Jin from his form has a very basic mis-understanding of Yang Style tajiquan.

Very best wishes


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Sep 27, 2007)

East Winds said:


> Yes, many of Erle's articles make ME smile too.
> 
> Anyone who considers that Yang Cheng-fu "removed" Fa Jin from his form has a very basic mis-understanding of Yang Style tajiquan.
> 
> Very best wishes


 
The sad thing is that Erle has quite a bit of knowledge to offer, rather we agree with alot of it or not. Heck, is martial arts may not qualify as taiji at all, but alot of it is still good(not saying it doesn't, just making a point). He needs to lay off his yang lu chan form though and just teach what he has to offer. He has threatened to take legal action against two people that I know of because they claimed to teach the Old Yang. Yes, he actually claims copyright to the form. 

I think he has started calling his collective knowledge the Erle Montaigue Fajing System which is great! He's even loosened up to the point where he only bashes Chen Man Ching now I think. I just thought it was amusing that yet another article sprang up with him trying to "prove" himself, even after all these years of teaching.


----------



## East Winds (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree. Erle DOES have a lot to offer the MA world. His work on Reptile Brain alone, really is worth a fair bit of consideration. However he does tend to go off at a tanjent sometimes. For instance Yang Lu Chan's from did not contain Fa Jin (trained by Chan Si Gong) as manifested by the Chens but changed it to conceal the Fa Jin (trained by Chow Si Jin) within. This is the Fa Jin used and transmitted in the form transmitted by the Yangs today.


Very best wishes


----------



## Sunrise (Oct 1, 2007)

> This is the Fa Jin used and transmitted in the form transmitted by the Yangs today.



Hi East Wind,
this is an iteresting thought. To which lineage of the Yangs are you referring to? Yang Zhenduo lineage, Yang Ban Hou, Mary Yang, Ip Tai Tak, Gin Soon Chu...


----------



## East Winds (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Sunrise,

My own lineage comes from Yang Zhen Ji (2nd son of Yang Cheng-fu) via Coach Christopher Pei of the US Wushu Academy.

Very best wishes


----------

